# Samsung UN50F6400 - Tips?



## thomamon (Jul 21, 2008)

Just purchased and set up this TV! Loving it so far. 

Any suggestions or tips settings wise or anything? 

Would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,

Tom


----------

